# Planning a vacation, all ideas are appreciated



## MissKitty (May 12, 2009)

This weekend Hubby and I are heading to vegas for family, but a couple of those nights I have us booked at a hotel on the strip, have reservations for Zumanity and a nice restaurant.. That's all I got for now  There's got to be more, it's vegas. So, for the boys... what is something you would enjoy doing with your girl? I'm thinking of getting to the room before him, and hooking it up with beer (I prefer beer or whiskey over wine & mixed drinks), random toys but I'm not very creative. 
We're pretty open minded, all ideas are welcome


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

boat ride on lake mead.


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

The Wife and I always love watching the Bellagio Fountains at night.
A walk though the Bellagio Conservatory while holding hands smelling all those flowers is great.

What are his interests and yours????


----------



## MissKitty (May 12, 2009)

This will be the fourth time we're heading to Vegas, but this particular time I'm trying to kind of restore the romance we use to have before our little monster was born... lol. He's really not the romantic type so I've been planning this whole thing. We both like going to rock/metal shows, fishing, gambling, out doors type stuff, games..etc. We've went to a metal show in vegas already that's why I planned Zumanity. It's suppose to be erotic and tasteful, but now that I've read more reviews it's giving me the impression that it's tacky. We could go to a sleezy strip club but you can do that anywhere. I was looking for a guys point of view but so far the responses are not what I expected from a guy lol, at least not my husband. Who knows


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

I heard Zumanity was great, though I never took the show in. 
For out door stuff?????

Have you tried Red Rock canyon??? I must say it was awesome... 
You say you want to restore the romance, but he is not romantic??

Take the helicopter tour of the strip the one with champange..... about $70.00 pp.
As Michzz pointed out a cruise on Lake Meade... they have a dinner cruise...

Also there is a new Resturant called Dinner in the sky I hope the link is allowed
Dinner in the Sky Las Vegas

Romantic, and also daring 

I never have been to a strip club in my life... I know there is one downtown near the old Binnions..... Take in the Freemont Street Exp then pop in the club for a drink or two if you like that stuff.


----------



## MissKitty (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Roger  I've never been to a strip club either. Hubby has, before I came in the picture lol. I'm not really sure how I'd feel about it. I'd probably be ok if I had a few drinks first


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

MissKitty

How did it go????


----------



## MissKitty (May 12, 2009)

It was great for the most part  Got a real nice room at NYNY went to some cirque shows, stayed at Fitzgeralds on freemont street and seen willie nelson at the restaurant we ate at, and even went to some cheesy strip club lol. There's a bit more but I'll spare the details


----------

